# Really getting it.



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been working with Jige since I brought him home at 7 wks. This week my boy seems to have really started to understand the game. He is on fire. His marks have been almost perfect always with in a foot or two. He is using his nose. Delivering to hand giving the dokken dummy with a simple "give". We are working on sitting at my side right now he is getting it I am sure that he will have it down pat in a couple of days. He is listening to the whistle too the duck call really gets him going. 

Next week we are going to go and work on some water retrieves. I have taken him swimming several times but have not had anyone that could go with to work on water retrieves my son will be going with me next week.

He is the best pup I could ever ask for.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

your post makes me grin from ear to ear! Welcome to the world of goldens, aren't they fantastic???


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a wonderful post  You and Jige are already sounding like a team!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome post build on his success.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I talked to Roger and Jaci today at the dog show.. They say he is a cutey and you guys are doing well! Congrats!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks you guys. I could not stop talking about him at work today.


----------

